# New/Old to ironmag



## adavila (Apr 12, 2012)

Been a member for a little while,but this is my first post. After 2 surgeries and 3 inuries (shoulder scope,pectoral tear and fractured humerous..all on the left side) I could use a little advice on working out and what gears to take given my injuries. Hope to get some good news soon


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2012)

adavila, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## charley (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome Bro!!!!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Good luck healing up


----------

